# Black skin condition



## Sue2206 (Apr 10, 2011)

My west highland terrier has developed a black colour to her skin which has spread almost all over her skin which is meant to be pink. She went to the vet about it a few months ago when it was a small section. It was thought to be a skin allergy and was clearing up with a special shampoo. 
It seems to have got worse and wondered if anyone knew if it could be a result of stress as we recently got a weimeraner puppy and they arent getting on very well. 
Thanks x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dermacton products have been used in a similar situation to what you describe, if you look on the link under photos for the petnat dermacton range there are photos of a westie with a condition similar to what you have mentioned.

Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses

I think westies can suffer from something called Melassezia (spelling may be incorrect) which I believe may be a fungal infection. Im pretty sure that can cause blackened and thickened skin.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd take her back to the vets before trying to self medicate but Dermacton gets my vote too. 

Their spray and cream saved my Westies life. He didn't stop itching and the skin under his ''armpits'', on the tip of his tail, chest and groin was a red, weepy, bloodied, sore, painful mess. I'd spent thousands at the vets on various tests, treatments, tablets, shampoos, diets- you name it, we tried it. Each time we tried something new it would work for a couple of weeks and then his skin would flare up again. He never stopped itching, he was in obvious pain and his quality of life was so poor.

I saw the Dermacton Petnat products advertised in a dog magazine, and at £13ish each, I thought the least I could do was try them. I ordered a bottle of their spray and a tub of their cream and we've never looked back. Within 5 weeks he was having no itching, his skin completely healed up, and has stayed that way- we always keep a tub of cream in the cupboard just incase, but he's been absolutely fine since we started the Dermacton. 

It is amazing stuff - goodness knows whats in it (it's all natural) but it flipping works! Vets should be prescribing it at the first sign of any skin irritation IMO.


----------



## Sue2206 (Apr 10, 2011)

Her skin looks like one of the 2 weeks later ones think it will be a vet visit next week and will mention that cream to see if she thinks it may be suitable. Thanks!


----------

